# Liftable stairs for storage



## C_Niel (Jan 5, 2015)

Wondering if anyone has any experience attaching hinges or hydraulic lifts to part of a basement staircase in order to access the area underneath? The way my basement is designed, there is useable space under the stairs, but it is inaccessible from the sides. I would like to be able to utilize the space to store the kids bikes and wagons during the winter. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I certainly hope the stairs are wider then the ones in the picture.?
Could you install an access door from one of the sides.?


----------



## C_Niel (Jan 5, 2015)

They are wider, lol. Can't go from the side. One side is poured concrete foundation. Other side is hot water heater and furnace. Wasn't well thought out.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Can your water heater be moved over a couple feet so that you could put a (short) access door there?

My water heater was right in the center of my laundry room - in the way. A few years ago, when we were having a new one put in, we had the plumber move it over about 3 feet, next to the wall. I don't think it was very expensive. 

Just my 2¢


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

I saw the thread title and my first thought was Herman Munster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I've thought about doing this for a couple two thread steps in our split-level home. I'm worried that they wouldn't be 100% tight like they should


----------



## C_Niel (Jan 5, 2015)

*Idea for NickTheGreat*

Came across this pic. Not sure if it'll spark any ideas.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you open to other suggestions such as in the garage, or a lean to shed.?


----------



## C_Niel (Jan 5, 2015)

No room in the garage. Already have a shed. Currently having that 'another kid vs build a new house' discussion with my wife, lol. And, I've got to be honest, part of me really wants to do it and be able to show it off to people. I just think it is cool and unique. Really need the storage, but the accolades would be a nice bonus.


----------



## MarkSindone (Feb 17, 2014)

That looks like an amzing way to keep some storage space concealed from prying eyes actually! I'm pretty sure that this is totally doable in a very nice and aesthetically pleasing way in most houses. Hope that someone is able to come up with good contacts for you!


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't think honestly this would be to hard. Treat it as two separate sets of stairs.

Top set, Fasten at the top normally, through the sides in to studs, and put some jack studs and a header at the bottom of the stringers.

Bottom set, Fastening at the top would be done by the hinge, Obviously the hinge would have to be something custom made and heavy. Two 1/8" steel plates and a hollow tube and rod for the hinge part. Connected at the top to the header and to the bottom set of stairs. When resting on the floor I think they would be as sturdy as a normal set of stairs. 


For lifting and holding them up find some high pressure gas shocks and I would add some kind of pinning or kick stand type at the bottom to make sure they don't fall. The Gas shocks would be for assistance lifting.



Or if you have a short stair case, just lift the whole thing.


Just a few thoughts.

Edit: Since your in Nebraska, Is this the area you go when tornadoes hit? If so I would figure out a way to pin the bottom section of the stairs. Don't need them to be coming open in that event.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

It can be done if you are willing to pay for it. I suspect you would have to replace the existing staircase with one designed to be raised and lowered on hinges. My cousin has one in his Alaska home between the first and second floors.


----------



## add50317 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome idea, I'd love to see how this turns out. I scribbled on a piece of paper n it seems doable. You would need to have more supports under the risers. A huge hinge that is super strong. I was thinking that the hinge would need to be just under a step and if you could make that step come out a hair more to "hide" the hinge part. You would have to brace and re-brace that area. I wouldn't allow the stairs to go all the way up just partly or it might be dangerous for anyone upstairs. Maybe some shocks? Ultra long? Too expensive but something to catch the stairs in place when they r open.

Good luck! I can't wait to c how it turns out.


----------



## add50317 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm guessing this topic is nill now, but FYI I did something like this to my step. Just one step-I put hinges on the back attached to a 2x4, then rubber spacers to absorb the wobble. I store wood scraps in buckets under there.

Works like a charm! Thanks for the idea!


----------

